# Easy Knit Baby Coverlet



## RaeJerrel (Nov 2, 2011)

A member of our knitting club requested I finish this item for her due to her eyesight not being what it used to be. Here is the finished product and directions for those who would like it. IMHO smaller needles would make a denser fabric, and probably show the stitch pattern off nicer.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Lovely work!


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

That is a great pattern. It was very generous of you to help your friend. Your work is beautiful.


----------



## Roxanness (Nov 18, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## Suseeque (Jan 27, 2015)

Very pretty


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Easy you say? Doesn't look easy. It's beautiful and looks very intricate.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely work... :thumbup:


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Very pretty. I have not seen that pattern before. I really like it


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

A very nice pretty blanket pattern.Thank you.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Very pretty, so nice of you to finish it for her. :thumbup:


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very pretty blanket.


----------



## kpt (Jul 21, 2013)

The blanket looks lovely. Thanks for the pattern. I've been looking for a project and this may be it.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Beautiful. Many thanks for sharing.


----------



## diansirkin (Feb 3, 2012)

Love it! I downloaded and will knit 1 for Project Linus.
Thank you for sharing.
Dian


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

beautiful blanket


----------



## Georget (Jul 14, 2011)

redquilter said:


> Easy you say? Doesn't look easy. It's beautiful and looks very intricate.


This is one of my favorite patterns for everything from a baby blanket to a shawl. Although it looks complicated it really isn't. Try copying each row onto half of a 3x5 card, put a hole in one corner so you can string it on a stitch holder. Then as you finish each row flip it to the back of the stack. You can put half the rows on one side of the card and the other half on the back side to save cards. Once you've completed one set a rhythm will occur and you'll have no trouble with the rest of the blanket.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

slightly confused. pattern says 4 ply yarn and then it talks about worsted or how many threads of 4 ply yarn is she using to get worsted??


----------



## 8 Furry Kids (Jun 30, 2011)

Would someone pm me the pattern, please. When I click on it it says downloading but nothing happens. Tried several times. thanks in advance.


----------



## 8 Furry Kids (Jun 30, 2011)

Ignore previous post. I got it ! thanks


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

Printed and ready for another batch of yarn that I need to reduce from my stash. I like the pattern. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Very pretty! Thank you for sharing both the photo & the pattern.


----------



## 1grammyshouse (May 16, 2014)

Lovely, thanks for sharing the picture and pattern.


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

thank you for the share!


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

Beautiful pattern. Thank you


----------



## Sandy4cats (May 8, 2014)

Thank you for sharing this pattern. It's a lovely baby blanket!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

That looks like a very beautiful coverlet. You have done a great job in finishing it for your friend. Also thanks for the pattern link. :thumbup:


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

So pretty!


----------



## CrazyWoman57 (Jun 7, 2013)

So kind of you! Lovely pattern.


----------



## jestsat (Aug 20, 2011)

Diane D said:


> slightly confused. pattern says 4 ply yarn and then it talks about worsted or how many threads of 4 ply yarn is she using to get worsted??


The pattern designer is from USA. Red Heart super saver yarn package says worsted (4) and is made in USA. The package I am holding says net weight 7 oz / 198 g with 364 yds / 333 m. If using this I would purchase 2 and make the baby a hat to go with or purchase 3 and make two blankets. Check what you have locally.

RaeJerrel, Thank you for sharing this pattern with us! It is lovely, different and I believe will work up quickly. It could also be a lap robe.


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

Very nice pattern and beautiful work. Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

Love it, thank you for sharing!!


----------



## mrsgrubb (Mar 20, 2012)

Beautiful blanket. I am making my granddaughters pinafores using a similar cable pattern and it is very easy but looks elegant. Thanks for posting the pattern.


----------



## RaeJerrel (Nov 2, 2011)

Thank you to all for the lovely comments and compliments. I decided to try this pattern with smaller needle and using 2 strands of sport yarn. It is a denser fabric. I have completed 4 patterns, and have at least two to go. Will submit a photo when I get it done.

redquilter - it really is an easy pattern. Memorized the four rows by the time the first "block" row wass completed. Sometimes the intricate patterns just look difficult but are really simple.


----------



## RaeJerrel (Nov 2, 2011)

I finished the coverlet I talked about previously using two strands of sport yarn and a size 9 needle. It is a tighter fabric and it does show the design better. I ended up with a 30" x 32" coverlet. It seemed a bit stiff/tight, so when I washed it, the first rinse a 1/4 cup of hair conditioner was added, then a final rinse. It came out nice and soft.

I used 4 skeins of 4-ply sport yarn (3.5 oz ea) for a total of 14oz, with a little bit left over.


----------



## Rosellna (Jun 16, 2011)

The blanket looks lovely. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## RaeJerrel (Nov 2, 2011)

Rosellna - You're very welcome. Thanks for giving it a try.


----------

